# Show me EASTER



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2011)

soap & gifts...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 7, 2011)

Easter soap for my nieces. You can't see it in the pic but there is some glitter on the top of the bars.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 7, 2011)

Easter whipped meringue soap (nizzy style)
Plz plz don't b too big.... here goes.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Relle (Apr 8, 2011)

Both photos so lovely.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are some Easter gifts that I made.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 8, 2011)

Lavender & Lemon Soap
http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name ... roduct_id=

Green Grass and Butterflies
http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name ... roduct_id=

Soap Dragonflies hand painted
http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name ... roduct_id=[/img]


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 8, 2011)

Holidays are fun, aren't they? Lovely everyone!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Some people are going to have a wonderful easter ... lovely gifts!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 8, 2011)

Those all look awesome!  Great job!


----------



## Jerry S (Apr 8, 2011)

*Easter whipped meringue soap (nizzy style)*

Nattynoo, just love your whipped meringue soap....how did you make those lovely swirls if  you don't mind sharing. (If its one of your trade secrets, I won't mind). They are really nice especially with that little bit of glitter you put on top
Jerry S


----------



## dubnica (Apr 8, 2011)

All soaps look great!  
soapbuddy...I love your website.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 8, 2011)

dubnica said:
			
		

> All soaps look great!
> soapbuddy...I love your website.


Thank you dubnica.


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2011)

All of them are so beautiful! 
Jezzy ~ I love that Easter Egg purse, so colorful.
Soapbuddy ~ That Lavender/Lemon soap is gorgeous!  The contrast in colors is really wonderful.
Nattynoo ~ I love the sparklies on your whipped soaps.  So shiny 
Hazel ~ What scent are those soaps?  They remind me of cotton candy.


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's some of mine that I sold at an Easter themed craft fair a week ago.  I rarely post photos, so hopefully the show up 

Some Easter Egg Soaps scented in NG Rainbow (light green), NG Jelly Bean (purple), NG Carrot Cupcake (orange) & NG Easter Bunny Burps (greenish blue)




Cotton Candy Bath Bombs & in their Easter bags







Tea Time Soap  Scented in Green Tea & has ground green tea in it




Strawberry Smoothie Scented Soapie Sticks (that's a lot of S's LOL)




Easter Bunny Mini Soaps ~ Scented in Lilac & Honeysuckle 




Soap Saver's I made to go along with some of my plain soaps for the fair.




This isn't soap related.  It's a bunny rabbit hat I made for my niece.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice easter goodies everyone.

Genny - love your soap savers!!
Jezzy - your felted goodies look wonderful.

Jerry - Ha!! No trade secret. I use the nizzy method of whipped soap. I plop the mix into a piping bag. For those ones I used a fluted tip ( I think thats what u call it, the star spikey looking tip). I use a big professional caterers bag. Not sure if this makes the difference or not. To get the exact shape I pencil circles onto the baking paper before I pipe. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2011)

Hazel!! I love your easter soaps! They are great.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Tasha! I lucked out because the soap seized and I had to really push it into the mold.

Nattynoo's soaps look great. They make me think of the old time Softee ice creams.

Genny - 

Wow! You've been busy and everything looks great. I especially like the bunny hat. I wish I was half as productive as you.  

I also like Jezzy's bags. There similar to the style I like to carry. And as always, soapbuddy has some awesome soaps.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 8, 2011)

OK, this is what I came up with. I suck at taking photos. I may try to take some better shots tomorrow. I took about 70 tonight & I am not happy with them.  It's 2 bars of M&P & a lip balm in a fishnet bag tagged and tied with a brass charm. The scent is vanilla, blackberry and mint.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Natty Noo & Hazel


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2011)

Tabitha ~ Those are gorgeous.  I'm loving the old fashioned Brer Rabbit feel to those.  That key charm is a beautiful touch.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2011)

Tabitha - 

That's a great packaging idea. I've only used organza bags. I think the charm adds a classy touch.


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2011)

Tabitha, I'm a bunny fanatic - are those bunny decals on the soap ? would love to get hold of some of those.


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2011)

Genny the bunny moulds - could you tell me where I could get those please. Anything bunny related I love.

Relle.


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2011)

Jezzy, is that a brown bunny felted soap ? Its just gorgeous.

Relle.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovin' on those rabbit themed goodies there Tabitha.


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Genny the bunny moulds - could you tell me where I could get those please. Anything bunny related I love.
> Relle.




The ones that made the green soap are old Jello molds.  Like these
http://www.blackmarketantiques.com/vint ... -7303.html

My sister bought them for me for Christmas from someone on Ebay, I'm not sure who.

The smaller purple bunny ones are some larger candy molds I got from Joann's Fabrics in their candy section.  I think they're actually used to make chocolate covered oreos.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 9, 2011)

It's that paper that disolves in water, run through your home printer. The sheets  are available at brambleberry and she has a how to on her blog.


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for the info ladies on the bunny themes. 

I had a bunny, that two toned colour some years back and was devastated when he died. He was a Rex rabbit (their hair is like velvet) called Rex.

Relle.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes Relle, they are needle felted. I had some fuglies and hated throwing them away. So I tried felting and it is pretty easy!

Thanks!

Great Easter ideas everyone!


----------

